# optical drive



## SteadyEddy (Sep 1, 2010)

I am looking for suggestions here. I am looking for a good drive for a gaming rig. I'm not sure how much i am willing to spend at this point, but all i need it for is gaming. Just looking for fuctionality! 

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 2, 2010)

You talking about a CD/DVD drive? I mostly use Samsung drives anymore.


----------



## MMM (Sep 3, 2010)

Any one except for LG or liteon.


----------



## jaydeee (Sep 24, 2010)

I like Liteon.

Just wondering why MMM dont like it. any bad experience MMM?

In contrast I had bad experiences with samsung.


----------



## MMM (Oct 1, 2010)

jaydeee said:


> I like Liteon.
> 
> Just wondering why MMM dont like it. any bad experience MMM?
> 
> In contrast I had bad experiences with samsung.


Had liteon cd/dvd drives in the past and all failed prematurely in the first 12months hence IMO they are rubbish.


----------



## pokethesmot (Oct 1, 2010)

i just got a new asus


----------



## fastdude (Oct 1, 2010)

Sony Optiarc
Samsung Super Write Master


----------



## linkin (Oct 2, 2010)

MMM said:


> Had liteon cd/dvd drives in the past and all failed prematurely in the first 12months hence IMO they are rubbish.



My LG died as well. Got a samsung and its all good.


----------



## SeN (Oct 6, 2010)

i have an asus

lg is fine except the whole "bluebird" thing...


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 6, 2010)

Used to use LG till they started that bluebird crap. Stopped buying Liteon, started have drive belt failures with them. Had good luck with Samsung drives.


----------



## PunterCam (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had loud, buzzy and unreliable drives from sony, lg, philips and samsung in recent times. Plextor seem to make the most reliable drives from my experience.


----------

